# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Những loại máy pha cà phê được người tiêu dùng chú ý hiện nay

## thuxuanmarketing

May pha ca phe là một trong những sản phẩm được ham mê đối với các người nghiền cà phê. Không chỉ bởi là pha, máy pha cà phê còn là cả một giai đoạn biến những vật liệu cà phê hạt thành cà phê bột, từ cà phê bột được làm thành những ly cà phê đậm chất hay các ly cappuccino ấn tượng. Máy pha cà phê nhỏ gọn được nhiều gia đình mua về sử dụng để pha hàng ngày hay những loại máy pha cà phê chuyên nghiệp dành cho nhà hàng, khách sạn có thể pha lên đến trăm tách. Máy pha cà phê đang được chia thành 4 loại như sau:



 Máy pha cà phê tự động

 Đây là dòng may pha cà phê thực hiện đầy đủ trật tự từ xay cà phê hạt thành bột rồi pha chế thành cà phê. Loại máy này sẽ tự động xay hạt, chiết xuất cà phê, đánh sữa, trộn các nguyên liệu cần phải có để tạo thành một tách cà phê Espresso hay cappuccino hoàn chỉnh. Nếu bạn không có nhân viên pha chế chuyên nghiệp thì chiếc máy pha café tự động hoàn toàn không phải là sự lựa chọn tồi. Loại máy pha cà phê tự động này rất thích hợp với văn phòng, khách sạn.


 Máy pha cà phê tầm trung

 Trên thị trường, máy pha cà phê thường được phân loại theo chức năng là máy tự động hoặc máy bán tự động, nhưng tôi phân loại theo giá bán vì dòng máy nào cũng có loại cao cấp và thấp cấp. những dòng máy pha cà phê từ tầm trung trở lên hầu hết đều được nhập khẩu từ châu Âu như Ý, Thụy Sĩ, Đức... nên chất lượng máy tốt, thiết kế đẹp mắt, sang trọng, mức giá chủ yếu được phân biệt bởi chức năng và thương hiệu.

 Ở mức giá tầm trung, bạn có nhiều chọn lọc máy pha cà phê với khoảng 5-10 triệu đồng. Tôi thấy có mấy mẫu đều của hãng Delonghi, ngoài ra còn có một, hai mẫu khác của Cunil, Saeco Poemia. Hầu hết các máy ở tầm giá này đều có chức năng tương tự như những mẫu giá rẻ TS-620 và TS-621 ở trên, nhưng có thêm khả năng kiểm soát được nhiệt độ chính xác, chức năng làm nóng và giữ ấm tách như cay nuoc nong lanh , đánh sữa tốt hơn... Nếu xếp về chức năng thì các máy này thuộc dòng bán tự động, nghĩa là máy chỉ giúp bạn chiết xuất cà phê (với tốc độ rất nhanh, chỉ khoảng vài chục giây cho tới 1, 2 phút), sau đó bạn bấm nút khởi động que đánh sữa, rồi tự chế sữa vào cà phê, trang hoàng nếu muốn. trong đó, các máy tự động sẽ tự trộn sữa với cà phê và bạn chỉ việc thưởng thức.


 Máy pha cà phê chuyên nghiệp

 Đây là dòng máy pha cà phê có công suất lớn, độ chuyên nghiệp cao, cũng như những thiết kế "đỉnh" chuyên dùng cho nhà hàng, khách sạn, quán cà phê. Máy pha cafe nhiều năm kinh nghiệm có thể mang đến các tách espresso ngon nhất, nhưng ly latte art "cool nhất".

 Với những dòng máy pha cà phê cung cấp luôn được kiểm tra cẩn thận về chất lượng trước khi giao tới khách hàng, cũng như đảm bảo các dòng máy pha cà phê chính hãng,đúng xuất xứ tới từ các thương hiệu nổi danh như: Delonghi, Melitta, Saeco, Nuova Simonelli, Jura, Gaggia, Tiross,...

----------

